# Help with Singer LK100



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy New Year to all!! Hope you all had a nice Christmas
and Santa filled your (knitted) stocking with goodies.(smile)

 
I have a question about the Singer LK100 knitting machine.
I bought this KM at a fabulous price, but never used it. It has been sitting in the attic for several years and finally decided to take it down and start using it.
I set it up, but can't seem to knit on it.

The problem is: is there suppose to be "stoppers" for the A,B,C,D knitting positions??

This one has no stoppers, so I don't know where the range is for different positions.... hope I'm describing it right...?

I can't remember if there are these "stoppers"so you know where to pull out the needles to...

Could this be caused becaue the sponge bar is dried up?
Like I said, it has been up in the attice for several years..maybe 8-10?

If I pull the needles out to knit, and then pass the carraige over them, it just jams up....
Any solutions?
Thanks...
Shirley


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There are no stoppers as such, but your manual should tell you where to place the needles for each of those positions. Your sponge has probably deteriorated and will need replacing.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Chickie
I know there are no "stoppers" per say, it's just that the area between the B & C is so vague..you can't tell what range to pull the needles out to..
The manual just says to pull the needles into position B, C...but there is no "range" to pull them into..
A is no problem..it's at the back of the needle bed and D is all the way out...it's just the B and C positions.

Do you think it could be that the sponge bar is all deteriorated which makes the needles just slide up and down the whole needle bed..???
Your thoughts would be appreciated....  
Shirl


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There should be a diagram in the manual, and corresponding marks on the ends of the needle bed.

And if that machine has been stored in a hot attic for that long, the first thin you need to do is replace the sponge


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Chickkie..

That's what I thought about replacing the sponge bar....I live in RI and we have a mill that deals with knitting machines and all kinds of coned yarns, etc.
I will give Peter Patchis a call and set up an appt. for him to replace the sponge bar and give the machine a good cleaning and whatever else it needs.
Thanks for your info, Chickkie, I appreciate it.(big smile)
Shirley


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You can change the sponge bar yourself. I bought a few of the plastic bed machines for my grandchilren and the LK was one of them. It is really a great little machine. Lemove the needles, then
You unscrew the metal place that goes across the bed on the back carefuly, and feed in the new sponge, then replace the needles. Knittingcloset.com has them for a reasonable price. If you don't feel comfortable do have it done for you but it really is easy. It is a simple machine to use for bulky yarns.
Perhaps yo could find out if the place you are talking about has a wesite and sells the yarns on line and let us know what it is. I used to live on the Ct. border and loves shopping in R.I. for fabrics.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi:
You may be able to get help for your LK100 at: cardiknits.com. If the sponge strip on the underside is shot I think she will be able to get that for you. It's not unusual for that to go. If you happen to live in the vicinity of Hamilton, Ontario, she does put on some good seminars periodically.

Had that happen on my LK140, tried weather stripping which is very similar. That did not work. Once I tracked down the sponge and replaced it, everything worked fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

My husband has replaced 4 or 5 of my sponge bars with weather stripping. They work great


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Shirls Purls said:


> Happy New Year to all!! Hope you all had a nice Christmas
> and Santa filled your (knitted) stocking with goodies.(smile)
> 
> 
> ...


HI Shirley,

I used to the the LK100. I replaced the sponge bar with weather stripping and it worked a charm.

The vagueness of the needle positions goes away after you use your great LK100.

It's a workhorse of a knitting machine considering it's size and construction. If you need needles I see them all the time on Ebay. Have a great time with your machine.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have used weather stripping for sponge bars on those plastic machines. Sometimes if you can't get the right thickness of weather stripping you need to double it.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Euvid..
Thanks for your suggestion about replacing the spong bar.. but me do it myself ??!! (EEKS)
I think I would rather go to the mill store where I use to purchase my coned yarn and have them do it and clean it all up so I can start using it again. This way I know it will be alright. Peter is very reasonable and not expensive at all.

The mill store I use to get the yarn from is called Peter Patchis. Just go to google and type in peterpatchisyarn.com 
It will bring up everything about the company.

You will be amazed at this mill in Central Falls, just outside of Providence, RI. This is where I got my first machine (I have 4 now but haven't used them in over 10-15 yrs.) Pls. see my profile...about my knitting machine experience..too bad I let it go for so long, but I always kept my machines even with the constant insistance from the family to sell them!
I'm glad to see that machine knitting is coming back and I found this wonderful site and sooooo many friendly, wonderful folks who can answer any questions I have.
Thank you ALL!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Good for you in sticking to your guns and not selling your machines. Life is too short not to do what you want to do, as long as no one gets hurt.

WIll look at the site. Thanks for the info.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I too have an LK100, that i haven't used in years. Where is this sponge bar that i need to be checking? Mine has been kept in the original box, in my closet. So away from any heat sources.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is on top of the needles. You have to take off the metal plate that is on the back of the bed. Use a small Phillips screw driver and put the screws in a plate so you don't loose them. In the front of the machine you will see a grove that has the needles resting on it. You will see around 1/2" of the needle. Underneath it is a piece of ribbon the length of the machine and then some that has sandwiched in between 2 layers of the ribbon a sponge.
The sponge should be puffy, around 1/2" high. It is probably 1/4" if it hasn't been changed all these years.
I pulls out very easily when it is flat.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy New Year, All,
I have had an LK100 for years and finally opened the box yesterday. I didn't see anything about a sponge bar in the manual. Is this something new in the newer LK100s? I'm sure I'll be back asking for help. (I mean whining and sounding pitiful.) I morph into this dreadful person when I'm trying to learn something new. Thanks to you all be being a part of Knitting Paradise.
Jwanne


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, THe answer is just above your question.
Happy New Year


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

euvid,
Whose answer is just above her question?


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
Get a new sponge, wax the bed and the underside of the carriage and it should knit much better.
The A,B,C,D positions are approximate and you will quickly learn where to place the needle butts.
Happy New Year and Happy Knitting!!!
Patty S


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an LK 100 and love it!! I bet the sponge replacement will help a lot. I replaced mine and now it works like a dream!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

on page 1 , EUvid down near bottom of page betweek Krankymax and Juwanne. Next to last answer on page 1.
I have taken apart a lot of these machines last mnoth and the LK 100 is the sturdiest one made THe only one with a metal plate that covers the whole bottom and holds everything together well. THe others have a few small sections of metal securing it. Not very good.


jwanne said:


> euvid,
> Whose answer is just above her question?


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all..
I will have to wait till Peter Patchis Yarns (the yarn mill outlet) reopens.. his shop will be closed for a week now...maybe, (?) if I get daring enough, I will try doing it myself but I will still have to wait to get the sponge bar from him....
to be continued (hee hee)
Shirley
...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I went to Peters Website and they don't sell on line but he has an email group and offers yarns once a month with pictures and really cheap prices for yarn on cones. Perhaps if a bunch of you wtie him and join his list, he may make more yarns available on line.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
You could try Stephanies Yarn. It is large cones, good prices, and on-line.

Just a satisfied customer. Also have bought from Peter Patchis--no c/o's--good yarns from him.

Patty S


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a note from Peter saying he has yarn for me to practice on when using my CSM. $6 a Lb. He is terrific when it comes to answering notes sent to him unlike amny other dealers out there.
WIll let you know what I get, but I would look at the site and join his email list.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Euvid...
Here is a little bit of history of Peter Patchis Yarn Store ..
Peter Patchis and I go waaaaaay back...
I started when his uncle Al owned/ran the shop.. He was known as Uncle Al.. Al's brother, named Peter, would come into the shop occassionally. Peter's son, also named Peter, who was just a younster then (late teenager?) who would stop in to the store and help out and we called him "young Peter"......this is how I got to know them.

After Uncle Al died, his brother Peter took over and now that he has passed away, too, "young" Peter is now running the mill store. They were/are all nice folks to work with and very helpful! They taught me a lot about yarn.

I have a ton of coned yarn still stored from them in the attic...must be over 20 years old now... but stored in good climate and still like new. One box is all coned glitter yarn that you can use on the knitting machine or plyed with a regular yarn... this glitter is just starting to come into vogue toaday.

I see that Peter handles the former Brothers knitting machines now... they never sold machines before. Al use to have a lady from the neighborhood who would come into the shop on one or two nights a week and use her own machine.I ended up buying her knitting machine outfit (knitter & ribber) as she always kept updating her equipment. After several years, I heard that she now moved back to Portugal. She use to make sweaters for Al to demonstrate what can be done on the knitting machine...This is the lady I learned how to knit from and she was fabulous.. she could make that machine do anything!
Peter has moved to the larger mill store now...you should have seen it years ago.. down a dark alley, climbed rickity stairs and the place was just overflowed with tons of cones
of yarn everywhere!! I would spend hours going through everything and looking at everything!

So that's the little history of Peter Patchis yarn. I didn't know if he was still in business until I signed up for Knitting Paradise.. which I heard thru my s-i-l and found out he still was!

Hope I didn't bore you too much, Euvid...(smile)
Shirley


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

No you didn't. Perhaps when you go there you can tell him about our group and maybe he will selll us some yarns or it could be a business for you.
His prices are terrific.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi again, Euvid..
He is closed right now..till Jan 11th I think.

When I do go there after he reopens, I certainly will tell him about your group..I do need more info about it, though..the name, where you're located , etc, etc.
What type of yarn would you be mostly looking for? 2/24?
As I said, I have tons of coned yarn that I could sell if you're interest in 2/24???

I tried selling some gorgeous silk (?) yarn, but KP said I needed 20 "somethings" (?) before I could sell stuff...I don't know exactly what they were telling me..so I haven't tried putting anything up for sale again...

Do you know what they want before I can list some of the yarn I have??? Or their system for selling stuff?
Advise, pls. 
Thanks
Shirley


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I scanned this topic looking for where is the best place to get the replacement retainer sponges for these hobby machines? I have a friend who has 3 of these and they all need new sponges...


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Shirls Purls said:


> Hi again, Euvid..
> He is closed right now..till Jan 11th I think.
> 
> When I do go there after he reopens, I certainly will tell him about your group..I do need more info about it, though..the name, where you're located , etc, etc.
> ...


Hi Shirley,
Does Peter sell his goods online? If not, maybe encourage him to do so, would get more business that way.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, All,
I've been reading up on the LK 100 sponge bar and some writers mention a metal piece that the sponge is glued to. I don't see a metal piece on the sponge in my machine. Is something wrong with it? Please answer when you have time. Thanks in advance.
Jwanne


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

My LK 100 sounds like yours, but I have a blue strip on each end of my machine that has A B C D on it to mark the different stops of the needles. When I pull the needles down to the B or C level, the carriage jams as soon as the first needle passes under the machine and reaches the middle of the carriage. BTW, I've tried to reach a couple of the companies that supposedly carry sponge bars and haven't heard from anyone yet. I"m going to be patient. Yes, I am.
Jwanne


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

I was surprised that no one answered my last question about the sponge bar. I emailed the knitting closet and got an answer the same day. I also got explicit instructions for changing the sponge bar specifically in the LK 100. Needless to say they got an order from me the next morning. I reward good service.

Have I offend someone?
Jwanne


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Jwanne,
I was not feeling very well, so waited until today to answer. I was hoping that someone else would respond in the meantime! Sorry!!
Glad you got your answer.
Patty S


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Patty S,
Don't be distressed. All's well that ends well.
Jwanne


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

jwanne, i am having the same trouble. can you email or post here the instructions you received about the sponge bar? thanks,
i sent you a private message too.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Roberta Kelley has done a video on YouTube on replacing the sponge strip on a LK150. (another plastic bed machine)






I like her neat trick of removing the needles (10 or so at a time).
When I removed the needles a while ago, I took the needles out one-by-one and my fingers got very sore.
She pulled the strip out first before removing the needles. I didn't do that.

Val


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jwanne said:


> Hi, All,
> I've been reading up on the LK 100 sponge bar and some writers mention a metal piece that the sponge is glued to. I don't see a metal piece on the sponge in my machine. Is something wrong with it? Please answer when you have time. Thanks in advance.
> Jwanne


The LK series, LK100, LK 140, LK150 only use sponge strips, not sponge bars, Sponge bars the ones with metal backings, used in metal knitting machines.

The Brother 350 also uses a sponge strip.


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks val, i watched the video and it looks like i can start knitting tomorrow! (after a trip to the hardware store) :0


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

ok, i 've just replaced the sponge strip and cleaned everything up, but something is still wrong. from what i can observe, when the needle goes under the carriage and is extended to its longest position, it won't retract again as i continue to move the carriage across the bed. looking up from the underside, when it gets to that point the furthest extended needle starts to bend like its caught on something or just not retracting. does this make any sense?


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like the sponge may be too thick. Makes the needles tight.
Patty S


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

i don't think that is the problem, because it was doing that before i replaced the sponge strip. i think i might have forced the carriage across too hard because now i see a crack on the underside (of the carriage) should i try super glue on the crack?
grrrrr! all i want to do is knit!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If you forced the carriage across the needles you may also have some needles that are damaged. If the latch does not open/close correctly it will cause the carriage to jam as well.

I don't know if you can fix a broken carriage, but nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

I had the same problem with my LK 150. I have just purchased a new sponge bar and will replace it myself (gulp).
The following video is very helpful.


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

problem solved! it was the sponge strip after all. the weather stripping i used for the sponge strip was 3/4 inches thick. i added a thinner strip to it and now it works (even with the crack in the carriage)! thanks for the good advice


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done! Happy knitting

Val


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I just got a lk100 and I don't see any screws on the back of the machine or on the side. It would have been nice if they had it in the manual. Some one told me sponge bars only last one year so I better learn.


----------

